
Russian hacking group's 'last member at liberty' comes out of the shadows - computator
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/feb/09/russian-hacking-groups-last-member-at-liberty-comes-out-of-the-shadows
======
6stringmerc
Fascinating read if true, as the details and methods all pass the plausibility
metric for me, but hey, I'm in a comfy boring desk chair.

